# The Pirate Bay Raided By Police, Site Down



## ChrisM (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like TPB was raided again. No doubt it will come back up as it always does. But is this signs of a possible end of TPB?

Ref:  http://gizmodo.com/swedish-police-raid-the-pirate-bay-1668902014



> Swedish police have reportedly raided The Pirate Bay. The Portal has been down for several hours. The site has long hidden behind the relatively lax laws of Sweden, but it appears it's exhausted the leniency.
> 
> The embattled site went down this morning, and Swedish Police confirmed to TorrentFreak that the site's servers were seized in connection with a broad intellectual property operation of some kind.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 9, 2014)

_and a moment of silence for the people who didn't see this coming_

Okay, that was predictable.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 9, 2014)

And... it's already back up as many people claim.

Apparently it's up at the Puerto Rico domain?


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 9, 2014)

@HalfEatenPie As per a quick google search it looks like Costa Rica actually. 

http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/pirate-bay-sets-sail-for-costa-rica-following-swedish-raid-20141210-123wn6.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah that was it.

I knew it was some random country in South America or something.  

I don't really use it anyways so... haha.


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2014)

The Pirate Bay?  People still use that site  ?

Well, what can I say?

How about this?  



How are those raid proof VPS things working for them  ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe (from what many people are saying AFAIK), the police were only able to hit the load balancers.  As in the back-end VPSes are still fine. 

That's why they were able to spin up more VPSes in other places and redirect the traffic to another domain so fast.


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I believe (from what many people are saying AFAIK), the police were only able to hit the load balancers.  As in the back-end VPSes are still fine.
> 
> That's why they were able to spin up more VPSes in other places and redirect the traffic to another domain so fast.


Are they?  Cause Piratebay seems quite offline for me...

I noted some mention up above about a Costa Rica domain now... Even if they did, their redirects and such are down, so effectively offlined.

Unsure why they continue this oddball fight really.  There are some legal torrents in there, but like 99.xx% are pirated things.

Lots of services like say Netflix and Spotify have kind of eliminated the need for outright piracy in exchange for a low monthly flat fee.  Only matter of time before license owners demand more from said services and competitors and drive them into non viable and everyone is back to the corporate plantation buying directly from one of a handful of companies. (well most people).

These days the plain old internet is nothing more than giant corporate hell hole.   The Pirate ship and all other stuff should be sailing to alternative networks inside the net.


----------



## drmike (Dec 10, 2014)

https://thepiratebay.cr/

While it is "up", it fails to actually work.  Throwing errors, when / if it loads.'

Hiding behind Incapsula.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> Are they?  Cause Piratebay seems quite offline for me...
> 
> I noted some mention up above about a Costa Rica domain now... Even if they did, their redirects and such are down, so effectively offlined.
> 
> ...


Ehh...  I'm a subscriber to Netflix and Spotify.  While I do enjoy them the clusterfuck that is content licensing prohibits Netflix from having the most updated episodes (or all the episodes of a specific program) and Spotify from carrying specific artists (Like what Taylor Swift is doing right now to Spotify).  When those contents are unavailable then torrenting is used to fill the missing links for most people.  The entire licensing clusterfuck is a pain in the ass to deal with sometimes, and therefore can actually take away from the experience at times (e.g. Beavis and Butthead re-runs without the music video?).  The "Pirate ship" basically allows people to get the contents they want when they want in whatever format they want without having to deal with the bureaucracy and the clusterfuck.  tldr, laziness.  



drmike said:


> https://thepiratebay.cr/
> 
> While it is "up", it fails to actually work.  Throwing errors, when / if it loads.'
> 
> Hiding behind Incapsula.


I think it's the "first time" they had to change since they moved over to VMs, and therefore probably have a ton of bugs to work out.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> Lots of services like say Netflix and Spotify have kind of eliminated the need for outright piracy in exchange for a low monthly flat fee.  Only matter of time before license owners demand more from said services and competitors and drive them into non viable and everyone is back to the corporate plantation buying directly from one of a handful of companies. (well most people).


The original content that Netflix and Amazon are putting out is 100x better than most of the BS on TV so I'll keep paying them if they keep outperforming what passes for TV these days (except a few good shows that will most likely be cancelled when they start to get really good).


----------



## blergh (Dec 10, 2014)

I prefer to "own" my data and do whatever i want with it whenever i want to. Not having to pay 10-20 or even 30$ to be slapped in the face with content which changes, goes missing or doesn´t offer the full library. Rather stick to paying for physical copies that i know are mine.

What happens to all the steam-games you "own" if steam decide to take shit? Seems like you´re fucked then.


----------



## dave (Dec 10, 2014)

You can get PlayOn & PlayLater and record the movies and shows off Netflix and Hulu, and other streaming sites.  Then you can watch it whenever you want, even if it gets pulled off later.

There's also unblock.us and similar dns services, so you can watch from multiple different regions (with different content offerings).


----------



## comXyz (Dec 10, 2014)

It's not the first time, I think they will be back soon.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 10, 2014)

Costa Rica domain, not bad. Meh, at some points I just hope this is the end of TPB, and at others I hope it's a new beginning.


----------



## blergh (Dec 10, 2014)

dave said:


> You can get PlayOn & PlayLater and record the movies and shows off Netflix and Hulu, and other streaming sites.  Then you can watch it whenever you want, even if it gets pulled off later.
> 
> There's also unblock.us and similar dns services, so you can watch from multiple different regions (with different content offerings).


Or, i could just buy the movie/boxset or download it and save me the time, hassle and effort needed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 10, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> The original content that Netflix and Amazon are putting out is 100x better than most of the BS on TV so I'll keep paying them if they keep outperforming what passes for TV these days (except a few good shows that will most likely be cancelled when they start to get really good).


House of Cards!!!!

Sooo good.


----------



## clownjugglar (Dec 10, 2014)

It's still down and never came back up. The .cr domain is nothing more than a reverse proxy to get around court ordered ISP blockades. This is evident by the fact that actually trying to do anything besides loading the main page results in errors.


----------



## stim (Dec 10, 2014)

They were getting very heavy on the advertising - maybe was enough for the police to move-in, since somebody was clearly starting to make money from it.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 10, 2014)

stim said:


> They were getting very heavy on the advertising - maybe was enough for the police to move-in, since somebody was clearly starting to make money from it.


Yeah, the founders haven't been too happy with the direction TPB has taken since it got handed over to another team


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 11, 2014)

The Pirate Bay was...meh.  Ancient software and poor community.  Dumb actions like forcing people to use magnets (I don't mind them but some people don't and they can be a headache depending on how you work).  Poor search.  Tons of dead torrents.

KAT is so much more friendly and easy to use.  Great community.

I truly do not understand how KAT operates, while TPB cannot.  KAT to me seems like TPB perfected.  KAT says they honor DMCAs but seriously...


----------



## RosenHost (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope they will come back from the ashes. Now I can not EZTV either


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2014)

Speaking of KAT... had been kat.ph for a long time....

Now doing a redirect on their domain to:

http://kickass.so/

Bad timing for a change... Anyone in the know as to why?


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Speaking of KAT... had been kat.ph for a long time....
> 
> Now doing a redirect on their domain to:
> 
> ...


_I noticed that while looking for legal opensource software today. _So far this year I have seen them use .to and .ph and atleast one other extension. I think its to help deter user downtime incase of domain seizure to let people know what domains they could use to connect.


----------

